# Mesh



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi

Following some advice on this thread here...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/101411-bd-rearing-enclosure.html

I am now after some wire mesh with approx 5mm holes. The one I have now is 11mm (all they had in B&Q) and big enough for a baby BD to escape. I found some here...

Wire mesh, chicken wire, wire netting, and chain link fencing :: Wire Mesh :: Mesh Direct

...which is perfect, but its expensive as I only need about 1.5 metres of it.

Anyone got any ideas where to get some for a good price?

Cheers


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

would insect mesh be ok?? if so they sell it on ebay for £2.58 for 1m square delivered..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or you could use the mesh you've already got and attach some netting over it, like a net curtain.


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Meko said:


> or you could use the mesh you've already got and attach some netting over it, like a net curtain.


Wouldn't a net curtain block most of the UVB though? 

Also, the insect mesh looks a bit too fine, I don't think it'd let enough heat/UVB through.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

most garden centers do mesh in smaller squares in 3ft sheets.........

or you could look for aviary wire .


----------



## firefighteralex (Feb 8, 2008)

*screwfix*

Try screwfix


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Pond places do fine stuff to cover ponds that bird beaks can't fit through I think.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

ANT said:


> would insect mesh be ok?? if so they sell it on ebay for £2.58 for 1m square delivered..


it's good stuff just made a flexi for my baby chameleon out of it.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

linda.t said:


> it's good stuff just made a flexi for my baby chameleon out of it.


dont suppose you have any pics?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

linda.t said:


> it's good stuff just made a flexi for my baby chameleon out of it.


 
just be warned the crickets eat it  i used it on the top of large buckets of crix and they often nibbled through....gits:whip:


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Pond places do fine stuff to cover ponds that bird beaks can't fit through I think.


Thats a good idea, although isn't pond mesh plastic, I'm worried that might melt under the heat lamp?


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you think this would blovk too much UVB?...

INSECT SCREENDOOR - ULTRA FINE MESH WITH VELCRO FITTING on eBay, also, Screens, Curtains Blinds, Home Garden (end time 03-Mar-08 20:36:37 GMT)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not sure if mesh or net would block UV.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

actually.. another idea!

you've got mesh on already but the holes are too big. use more of the same mesh slightly mis-aligned with the mesh you've already got so the holes are smaller.


----------

